# Best t.s. presentation gifts in Orlando?



## tofdel1 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have heard of people getting free park tickets and cheap 4-5night stays.  Anyone get anything like that?  From who?


----------



## littlestar (Apr 25, 2006)

I got an offer from Sheraton Vistana Villages for a 5 night stay in a 1 bedroom for something like $149 and an agreement to take a tour. But, we are DVC members already and we had our whole year of trips planned out so I told them no thanks. Plus, my husband hates timeshare sales pitches. 

I'm a Starwood member (it's free to join) so maybe that's why they called me on this deal. I had also stayed a couple of nights at a Sheraton hotel in Orlando (Dolphin hotel) and a Sheraton on Kauai. So maybe that's why we got the invite for the timeshare deal???


----------



## dlmom53 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hilton used to be $75 to be used in the Premium outlet stores. That was pretty good: you could even use them for a ticket to Universal or Disney since they both have stores there.
STAY AWAY from Westgate!!! It was the most unpleasant experience I have ever had. High pressure, long waits, WAAAAY over the 90 minutes and since the place is so big they have you semi-captive because it's too far to walk anywhere. They refused to honor the discount Disney ticket deal despite having 3 couples present for more than 2 couples. It was horrible!!!
I have done the Embassy tour (we own at Lake Tahoe) it was fine and I think we got a free ticket to something but not impressive
OLCC we just did in January: they promised more than we received, I think but we got $50 OLCC cash to spend anywhere on the premises. Their ticket deals were not a good deal--use Ticketmania--they are nice people and have decent rates.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 26, 2006)

*Love Those Timeshare Tour Freebies.*

Last time we were timesharing in Orlando (January 2006), a timeshare tour headhunter on Route 192 said he'd buy back our tour freebie Disney tickets for $100 cash, so we signed up, took the tour, & sold him back the tickets.  He said not to tell anybody, so we didn't -- not till just now. 

At check-in, the resort where we were staying -- not the 1 where we got the Disney tickets -- offered us $50 to have complimentary breakfast or lunch with them & learn all about their flexible vacation ownership opportunities.  We declined.   Then they called us a couple of days later & upped the offer to $124, so we said OK, took in the sales pitch, said no thanks to their offer, & picked up our check. 

With all the freebies they hand out to mooches like us, it's no wonder the developers have to charge such high prices to full-freight timeshare buyers. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## sue0067 (Apr 27, 2006)

My resort offers 2 free tickets to Disney or two, two day passes to Universal, for going on a tour.  If accomodations are needed they offer you a great package starting I think at 159.  You can tour Bonnet Creek, Star Island or Cypress Palms, and they will put you up at one of those resorts...if needed.    If you are going down let me know and either I can pass on the Vacation Councelors name or you can call her or she can call you...She's great!

If you wait untill you get there you may hit a roadside stand offering two tickets for $20 or something similar.  Personally I would like to know ahead of time where I am going and what I am doing.  Also...you get the tickets for FREE instead of paying $20 which 100% of that goes to that roadside stand!!

PM me or mail me if you want more info...Bonnet Creek is beautiful!!


----------

